# how much to charge for drywalling and finishing



## handywoman (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi
I live in the Los Angeles area and was asked for a quote to drywall and plaster (ready for paint) two rooms that are approximately 8X12. ceiling also need to be drywalled.

Any ideas what is the market rate in this area?


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Pricing questions are frowned upon here. Try the DIY threads.

My standard answer is two million dollars, and I'll give you back the change :whistling


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

handywoman said:


> Hi
> I live in the Los Angeles area and was asked for a quote to drywall and plaster (ready for paint) two rooms that are approximately 8X12. ceiling also need to be drywalled.
> 
> Any ideas what is the market rate in this area?


Have you ever done it before?What did you charge then?Costs+overhead+ profit= price..

BTW..This thread will close in 5.......4......3......2.....1


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

go ask someone who cares? :jester:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

